# What scooter/motorbike do you hang on the rear?



## 88928 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

We're interested in finding out what types of scooter/motorbike we hang on the back of our motorhomes.

Also what is the unladen weight of your scooter/motorbike?

Regards

HymerCouple


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Hiya hymercouple, we have a gilera 50cc scooter called Tigger, cos we have to bounce her up some hills, and we have done some HILLS! Lyme Regis being one of them. I have a full bike licence but hubby doesnt, years ago we could have used my bike with him driving, a kwakker 400 but they changed the law, and it was to big to go on the back of our autotrail scout, could really do with a 100 or 125, but he would have to do tests and such, and its a few hundred quid, oh well.........we have a scooter rack on the back which can take up to 200 something or other. we were impressed with the space in the bike for shopping, and we had a top box put on as well..............just put puts a bit to s l o w for the two of us, hope you find what suits, :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I've got a Hongdou 125, which is a Chinese copy of a Honda, it weighs 105kg, top speed about 50, 110 mpg. It's a 4 stroke and takes the wife and I up any hill we've tried so far. Mount Etna in Sicily was ok but got a bit chilly as we got higher up, must invest in some better clothing for next time. Also travelled up and down some quite steep hills in the Isere region in the French Alps.
We originally had a rack that fitted to the towbar, but have just fitted one that has extensions from the main chassis. The reason we changed racks was because we had to lift the bike on and off each time, a bit of a chore. The new rack has a ramp so that it can be wheeled on or off. Haven't tried it yet, hoping to go away in February, should be a lot easier on the old muscles.
Phil.


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

*what scooter/motorbike do you hang on the back*

Hi we used to carry a 50cc Yamaha Neos but it was not happy on the hills in cornwall 2up even though it was deristricted. After much research we bought a Honda Dylan 125 which seemed to be top of all the reviews, they were not wrong , its hard to fault Honda quality & the 4 stroke engine has all the power you could need. Only downside is you need a full bike license to ride one & it hasnt got a flat platform to carry toilet cassettes ,crates of beer etc ,which the Neos had.! rgds deegod


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Honda 90, not very fast two up but who cares as we are on holiday.
Home made towbar mounted rack with ramp.

nobby


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Does anyone know how much a rear mounted scooter rack with ramp weighs?

Many thanx M&D


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

M&D,

Say 10-20kg for the rack, and 80-140kg for the scooter, ballpark range of figures.

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave, ..toying with a 125cc scooter for the odd shopping trip, sightseeing etc...


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Motor bikes / scooter*

8) Hi Two things
1 Weight
A scooter weighing 140 kg and rack weighing 20 kg ives a totaladded weight of 160kg

Now supposing that the rack is fitted at 2m behind the rear axle (center to center)

Then the weight tranfered to the rear axle is

160 x 2 Kg.m = 320 kg Weight added to rear axle

Noe take your LOADED vann to a weighbridge & determine the rear axle load
Check the book value for the max rear axle load

Add the weight (320kg) to the actual load & if this is less than the ax allowed then OK

If not you must move sometingforward to reduce the axle load

2 Overhang

New legislation in Spain & I understand some other countries (This forum & MMM about May ? June)

The max overhang on a MH is to be 10% of the vehicle length

We hang 2 racing bikes on our rear We need the exercise


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

*Motor bikes/scooter*

Evening all,

We started off with a Honda C90, but with two up, both six footers, it was a bit underpowered, so now it's a Suzuki AN125 scooter. Rack is home-made from Dexion, complete with loading ramp, mounted on the slide-out towbar works a treat. Don't know how heavy the whole setup is, maybe if I weighed it I might get worried, but with a few extra psi in the air assisters everything seems fine.


----------



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

we used to have a atala byte 50cc on a removable rack bike weighed 84kg, but 50cc is not powerful for two up riding, so sold it and have bought a harley davidson and will tow it on a trailer, once i get towbar sorted and the insurance is only marginally more than scooter but lots more power.


----------



## 88928 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies.....interesting about the weight/overhang...keep them coming!!

Happy Xmas to all

HymerCouple


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

DABurleigh said:


> M&D,
> 
> Say 10-20kg for the rack, and 80-140kg for the scooter, ballpark range of figures.
> 
> Dave


The slide-out loading ramp alone of a PWS scooter rack weighs about 15kgs then you have the rack itself plus the fittings to secure the rack to the 'van, all in all a heavy bit of kit but extremely sturdy.

I've just had a look at the PWS website and they say that they cannot quote general specifications as the rack fittings depend on the model and make of the 'van but they do say if you give them a ring they'll give you the spec for your 'van.

Website is www.pwsacc.co.uk tel 01202 746851

Richard.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Richard,

Fair enough.
http://www.easylifter.co.uk bike lifter rack is only 10kg and holds 200kg.

Dave


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Hello Hymercouple and everyone,

Merry Christmas to you all. 

We have a Honda 125CG which weighs approx 109 kg. There is sufficient power for the two of us and the main advantage is it is *not* automatic and the build quality.

We have a Gilera 125FX scooter as well (which "she who must be obeyed" says I have to sell :twisted: ) which is faster but being automatic is not as controllable on the hills and the smaller wheels don't feel as stable as the Honda's bigger wheels.

Ideally I would like a garage in the M/H but we use a PWS rack. This works very well but is quite heavy and the bike gets all the spray at the rear so needs covering. Weight is a major factor to consider when making your final decision.

Hope this helps you make your choice and I am sure you won't regret having the extra freedom.

Andrew


----------



## 88837 (May 9, 2005)

*Motor cycle*

I use an Honda Innove 125. I chose this because it was the lightest (100kgs) 4 stroke that I could purchase that had a reasonable chance of carrying 2 overweight travellers. My previous scot was a 2 stroke that used as much oil as petrol. The Innova has gerars but is not as smooth as the automatics. Have used it in France and Spain and am quite happy with it.
Rodger


----------



## 89127 (May 14, 2005)

*what scooter to hang on the back*

We use a 50cc piaggo typhoon derestricted, weight 80 kgs. Have never had to get off to go up hills yet, though of course it does slow down somewhat - but it always gets us there. With top-box and storage under seat, loads of room for shopping.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Scooter*

We also bought a Honda Dylan, but the bonus was buying it in Holland where we found the 150cc version. It was the same price as here more or less -and weighs exactly the same (120Kg) as the 125cc version.
The dealer was very prompt with the vat refund.

We bought the Hymer scooter rack to fit in the garage on our C644GT, and we are about to (hopefully!) transfer it into our new shiny B614G.

Happy New Year one and all.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

PeteC, I have spent a fair bit of time this evening looking up Spain's Traffic Regulations following your comment about the maximum overhang ( for bicycle or motorcycle racks ) being 10% of the vehicle length. I have heard about this before and as my rack exceeds 10% and I was planning to go to Spain in February I thought that I'd better check it out. It seems that the 10% rule applies if the 'load is not rigid', whatever that means! However 'the maximum permissible overhang is 15% of the vehicle length if the load is rigid'. I'll have to do some careful measuring in the daylight to make sure that I comply.
Incidently I also noticed that one of the new regulations prohibits the towing of a motor vehicle, it's ok if they are on a trailer but it might be illegal to tow using an A-Frame as the towed vehicle is not completely on a trailer, I wonder if anybody knows what the current situation is as last time I was in Spain I saw a few small cars on A-Frames being towed by motorhomes. Mostly German registered.

Phil.


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Hi Hymie ,yes I fancied the 150 version but as I part ex my trail bike it was hobsons choice,however we found it goes like a rocket 2up even loaded with shopping! We hang it on the back as space is so valuable in a motorhome ,the stuff you can get in the garage is amazing including two bicycles. ,much better use of the space,& easier to load the scooter ,which is mostly plastic and doesnt really need a garage! rgds deegod


----------



## 88928 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks to all of you who have posted on this topic.....it's all useful info and makes a good basis for further investigations on what we should buy!

Happy New Year to all

HymerCouple


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*motorbike*

We have a Vespa 125cc ET4 scooter automatic) which weighs 109kg. It is very quick two up (65mph) and has loads of luggage space for wine and er wine under the seat and also a topbox. The build quality is superb. YOU do need a bike licence for it . Good luck!


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

*What bkie/scooter*

Hi everyone, we're new to this site but not new to motorhoming. We have carried a !971 Honda ST70 monkey bike on the back of our old Kontiki 640/6,it was a little on the small side but lots of fun. We then changed our camper to an Autotrail Cheyenne 590S and had a rack made for it at Spinney motorhomes. We changed the Bike to a Yamaha XT 225 Serrow, basically a trail bike, this is an ideal bike to get around on. It's light, quick and with its 4 stoke engine and 6 gears reliable. We also carry a 1964 BSA 350cc classic scrambler although not both together on the rack of the 590S. We changed the camper last May for a new Cheyenne 696G, a garage model. This is ideal because we can get both the Yam and the BSA in the garage at the same time, a tight squeeze though!
Happy Camping

Pete and Jackie


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations Bertieburstner you are the only one to have noted that a bike licence is required. This is for anything over 50cc. You have to complete Compulsory Basic Training(CBT) to be allowed to ride up to 125cc and even then you are not allowed to carry a pillion passenger until you pass your full bike test. This includes theory and hazard perception tests even for holders of full car licences.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Docted, do you think that people who ride motorcycles don't know that they need a licence to drive them?
Phil.


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

I bet most of us have been riding bikes since anything with a 197 Villiers engine was the thing to have,dont forget the gear change is on the other side now! deegod


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

My first BSA 150cc OHV had the gearchange on the petrol tank!
Phil.


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

Phil
I am onkly passing on the comment as so many people who are above a certain age think that they have "grandfather rights" to ride a motorcycle.
There have been _*massive*_ changes in motorcycle licencing over the last few years and I would hate for any users of this forum to inadvertently be caught up in a situation which could lead them into seriuos problems with the law.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Docted, I wasn't meaning to be critical, it just surprised me to think that anybody riding a motorcycle would not realise that they needed a licence. Is it to do with car licence holders being allowed to ride mopeds years ago? I passed my test in 1954 so have not really taken much interest in the changing of the rules over the years. 
Phil.


----------



## 89057 (May 12, 2005)

I Don't worry about the weight, I tow an Ifor Williams box trailer with ramp rear doors behind the Bessacarr 745. The trailer houses a 400kg Harley Davidson Roadking 1450cc. The trailer is then used as a shed once on site, (very handy) & if the Bessacarr ever gets stuck, I'm sure the Harley would pull it out of any ditch.


----------



## 93408 (May 1, 2005)

*easylifter*

:? Hi, I have a Hymer B class 524 and would like to fit scooter rack to the rear of my motorhome,has anyone any experience with the product 'easylifter'? happy camping 'HYMERMAN'


----------



## 93408 (May 1, 2005)

*SCOOTER RACKS*



MandyandDave said:


> Does anyone know how much a rear mounted scooter rack with ramp weighs?
> 
> Many thanx M&D


 :lol: Hi Mandy and Dave, I have just had fitted a tow bar and scooter rack to my Hymer B 524, weight 40 kilos, cost around £700. Fitted by 'Towtal' in Stoke-on-Trent. Happy hunting. John T.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

We used to tow a two bike trailer with a ZX6 & ZX9, then put a KLX650 on the rack, to be fair this was a bit on the heavy side :wink: so we bought a Honda Dylan last year and have to say it is a very capable 125 scooter.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi,

We have an "easylift" rack on the back of our van and we have a Yamaha YH50 Why scooter. the total weight is 77kg. The scooter weighs 67kg and the rack is 10kg. The scooter struggles sometimes with both of us on it, but the speed never drops below 30mph, so not a problem for us.
I would recommend both the scooter and the rack, we have had great fun with both and are very pleased with our purchases.

Happy Camping

Stewart


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys
we use an old honda xl 350 trailie in the summer and would love to take it with us but first i think i would have to modify the rear suspension then build my rack , if only i had the time ! maybe someday !
cheers
kenny+stella


----------

